# Polaris stops running



## phcaan (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 700 Twin with 170 hours on it.
When I am riding with the on demand 4WD switch on, and the lights on the bike will quit running and backfire once. The instrument cluster will be blank as if the key were off. If I turn the key off and wait a couple of minutes, turn the key back on everything is normal.
This only happens with the 4WD and the lights on. The bike is bone stock.
Any ideas??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds electrical to me but, thats really all I know to say, unfortunately. Maybe a fuse shorting somewhere?


----------



## phcaan (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, I thought maybe a circuit breaker of some kind. I have ordered a repair manual for the bike, when it gets here I will start running down the problem.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Trace the wires from the two switches and look for a rubbed or pinched spot. Sounds like two wires from those switches have lost some insulation and are shorting together somewhere when switched on. I don't think a manual will help you much trying to locate the short.


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i cant remem if the 04 had the auto diagnostic on them or not if so check the fourwheel drive and u might find the prob


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

could be a faulty ECM as they were **** on the 04-06 models and I had to replace 3 of them on 2 machines, 1 machine went for a crap on me twice due to the ECM being junk.


----------

